# Royal Steel Ball. Ftw!



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been buying my ammo through trumark for a while now. So i decided to go the royal steel ball route.

25 pounds royal steel ball = $37
25 pounds Trumak = $97

Royal steel ball does not offer online orders which I think would benefit them. And calling them to place an order is less than pleasant. However for the savings. I think I can suck it up!


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

too bad that it then costs 20 dollars to ship the ammo with royal steel.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

brianmitchell66 said:


> too bad that it then costs 20 dollars to ship the ammo with royal steel.


Still a better deal. It costs that much to ship from trumark too.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Natural Fork,

I, too, think Royal Steel is the best place to get your steel ball bearings.

Phone manners aside, I've found them easy to deal with. And I think they ship out incredibly fast (the same day).

WD40


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

we need a supplier like that in the uk seriosly i bet 25lbs of ammo over here would be about £200


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I have been buying my ammo through trumark for a while now. So i decided to go the royal steel ball route.
> 
> 25 pounds royal steel ball = $37
> 25 pounds Trumak = $97 What is the description of the balls you priced?
> ...


. What is the description of the balls you priced?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I have been buying my ammo through trumark for a while now. So i decided to go the royal steel ball route.
> 
> 25 pounds royal steel ball = $37
> 25 pounds Trumak = $97 What is the description of the balls you priced?
> ...


. What is the description of the balls you priced?
[/quote]

3/8 inch steel.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have bought from Marty @ Royal Steel Ball Products since 2002! They are the best source that I know of. -- Tex


----------



## kzoorichie (Aug 6, 2011)

I just ordered from them. $52 shipped. Sue took my order, she was nice.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee said:


> we need a supplier like that in the uk seriosly i bet 25lbs of ammo over here would be about £200


you can get 3000 x 9.5mm which is about 23lb approx for £37.99 +£6.99 postage


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i never had a problem calling in an order with marty. took all of 30 seconds to complete the order.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> i never had a problem calling in an order with marty. took all of 30 seconds to complete the order.


same here. twice


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Slingshot, where can you get 3000 9.5mm for £37.99? The cheapest I could find is £47 for 2000 and I need some more 9.5mm steel!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

ebooks886 said:


> Slingshot, where can you get 3000 9.5mm for £37.99? The cheapest I could find is £47 for 2000 and I need some more 9.5mm steel!


here you go and here 2000 9.5 are only £27.99 + postage








http://www.ebay.co.u...0#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Brilliant, many thanks!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

ebooks886 said:


> Brilliant, many thanks!


No probs,

simplybearings are a main UK bearing supplier


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I just recently dealt with RSB and marty.. email correspondence was great.. and he took care of my needs... "+" in my book

LGD


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

About how many bearings do you get in twenty five pounds?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

approx 127 per pound of 3/8" bearings


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

What was the cost per pound?


----------

